# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Ποιές μητρικές χρησιμοποιείτε και γιατί;

## marios

Εγώ προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ GIGABYTE σαν μια φθηνή και καλή λύση.
Αν θέλω να δώσω κάτι παραπάνω για καλύτερες επιδόσεις, βάζω ΑΒΙΤ.
Και σαν τις καλύτερες βάζω τις ΜSI.
Γράψτε τις γνώμες και τα σχόλιά σας  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lykos1986

Και εγώ με την Gigabyte μεγάλωσα!!!

----------


## ok1gr

H MSI δεν παίζεται σε ρεύματα και σταθερότητα....
Αν και μερικές φορές η τιμή της είναι λίγο ανεβασμένη....
Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει msi από τις πρώτες slot1.

Και στον τομέα του overclocking.....
μαμάει  :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Χωρίς να είμαι ιδιαίτερα ειδικός, αλλά από όσα γνωρίζω, οι MSI (αν και ακριβότερες) είναι οι καλύτερες.

----------


## moutoulos

Και με διαφορά ...   :Exclamation:   :Wink:

----------


## aliengoa

Και εγώ MSI έχω και μαλιστα την παλια καλη K7N2-ILSR

----------


## AKIS

στην προσφατη αναβαθμιση προτιμησα gigabyte φθηνη και καλη
!

----------


## leosedf

MSI πάντα. Δέν με ενδιαφέρει το κόστος της όσο και να κάνει.

----------


## MHTSOS

Ρε leosedf πόσες SATA έχει η μητρική σου? Μου φαίνεται οτι βλέπω 6!!!
Εγώ πάντως βάζω Albatron ή Gigabyte για λόγους κόστους αφού τις αλλάζω συχνά.

----------


## leosedf

Δέν είναι η δική μου αυτή. Αλλα μάλλον σύντομα θα γίνει.
4 έχει η δική μου.
Θέλω να κάνω RAID 0+1.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

ASUS και MSI (2 pcιά)

----------


## marios

H ASUS παλιά ήταν από τις καλύτερες. Τώρα πλέον έχει χαλάσει.
Πολλές βλάβες. . . (Το λέω εκ πείρας)
Όσο για τις ALBATRON. . . Ας μήν το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα!!!   :Shame on you: 
ΜΑΚΡΥΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ..............  :Laughing:

----------


## radiodj105

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της ΙΝΤΕΛ και είμαι ικανοποιημένος! Aυτή έχω...
http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/bv/index.htm

----------


## ok1gr

Βασίλη κάποτε πρίν κάποια χρόνια είχα ακριβός την ίδια στο 2ο pc μου....
bootάρει αρκετά γρήγορα παραλείποντας κάποια test και γενικά είναι πολύ καλή για δουλειές γραφείου αλλά η *sd-ram* καθώς και η έλειψη κάρτας δικτύου την κάνουν αξιοθρήνητη!!!!
Όσο για overclocking όχι μόνο αυτή αλλά όλες οι intel είναι άστα βράστα........

----------


## radiodj105

> Βασίλη κάποτε πρίν κάποια χρόνια είχα ακριβός την ίδια στο 2ο pc μου....
> bootάρει αρκετά γρήγορα παραλείποντας κάποια test και γενικά είναι πολύ καλή για δουλειές γραφείου αλλά η *sd-ram* καθώς και η έλειψη κάρτας δικτύου την κάνουν αξιοθρήνητη!!!!
> Όσο για overclocking όχι μόνο αυτή αλλά όλες οι intel είναι άστα βράστα........



Μετά από προσεκτικό έλεγχο, διαπίστωσα ότι η δικιά μου είναι ακριβώς η D845GBV*L* που για καλή μου τύχη... έχει και LAN! Αυτή η motherboard λέει μέσα ότι φοράει μόνο DDR266. Κάποιος φίλος από το adslgr.com μου είπε ότι μπορεί να πάρει και μεγαλύτερες (νομίζω 333). Ξέρεις τίποτα;

----------


## radioamateur

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι εγώ χρησιμομοποιώ QDI & είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.Θα ήθελα να μου γνωστοποιήσετε σημεία πώλησης των τελευταίων μοντέλλων της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας στην Αθήνα και που ακριβώς.
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά!!!

----------


## ok1gr

Γράψε λάθος!
Την οέρασα για άλλη....

Όσο για τις μνήμες που λές δεν ξέρω...
δοκίμασε με 533 fsb και αναβαθμησμένο bios....
Ίσως είσαι τυχερός...

----------


## Giannis511

Intel Pentium 4 Gigabyte @ 1,6 GHz.Ευχαριστημέμος είμαι με την *αρχαιολογία* μου (Μάιος 2001, από τους πρώτους τεσσάρηδες).
Δυστυχώς ακόμα σέρνεται λόγω του ότι βαριέμαι να ρίξω τα Windows XP. Tώρα έχω 98άρια Β'έκδοση και πάλι καλά που σηκώνω και λειτουργώ σωστά και την ADSL.

----------


## staaronis3

Προτιμώ τις ASUS αν και τώρα έβαλα msi γιατί δεν βρήκα asus για 478.
Τώρα μέσα στο πάσχα θα πάρω μια asus, βρήκα μαγαζί που πουλάει.
και του χρόνου θα λογικά θα πάρω intel για το workstation. (με υποστήριξη 2 xeon quad core κλπ κλπ).
Αντε και ο θεος βοηθός!

----------


## GEWKWN

GIGABYTE  ειναι
 πιο "αργες" 
ειναι παραλληλα εξερετικα σταθερες.
τουλαχιστον η δικια μου για αυτο και 
την αγορασα.

----------


## chip

Οι intel είναι εξαιρετικές...
Αλλα για να έχει και λογική τιμή (και σταθερότητα)... MSI
Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι μόνο τη μητρική... αλλά και τη μνήμη...Kingston!!!

Καλές οι μητρικές που πέρνουν ΧΕΟΝ αλλλά το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ίσως να μην δουλέυουν με XP.. Οι μητρικές με XEON είναι σχεδιασμένες για χρήση σε Windows SERVER 2003 κλπ...

----------


## ironman

ξεθάβω αυτό το θέμα για να ρωτήσω αν κανείς έχει την νέα πλατμόφα της Intel (για τους core i7). Και αν ναι ποια μητρική χρησιμοποιείτε?

----------


## h@ris

Οι καλύτερες για μένα είναι οι Foxxconn αν και δεν υπάρχουν στο poll. Παρόλα αυτά χρησιμοποιώ (στο κυρίως σύστημα) μια asus p5b.

----------


## chip

Για λόγους ευνόητους δεν θα πω τι δεν προτιμώ!! αλλά οτι τον τελευταίο καιρό επιλέγω αποκλιστικά μητρικές *intel*. Φυσικά η τιμή ειναι λίγο ανεβασμένη (ιδιάιτερα αν σκεφτούμε οτι συχνά μιλάμε για γυμνές μητρικές που δεν έχουν ούτε υποδοχή για ποντίκι PS/2) αλλα η σταθερότητα είναι δεδομένη και οι βλάβες για την ώρα στο *0.* 
Πέρα από το οτι η Intel δεν παίζει με το όνομα της, θεωρώ πολύ συμαντικό οτι έχει πολύχρονη εμπειρία σε σχεδίαση μητρικών και ξέρει πιο σημείο είναι συμαντικό σε μια πλακέτα και πιο όχι. Άλλωσε σε μεγάλο βαθμό η Intel σχεδιάζει την προτεινόμενη μητρική για το κάθε (intel) chipset και από εκεί και πέρα οι άλλο πέρνουν αυτή τη σχεδίαση και την τροποποιούν ώστε να βγάλουν ένα διαφοροποιημένο προϊόν είτε σε τιμή είτε σε δυνατότητες.
Έχω δεν Intel με λίγους Solid capacitor που δουλεύει άψογα ενώ άλλες μητρικές γεμάτες solid capacitors που έχουν σκάσει και οι Solid capacitor. Αυτό είναι άλλη μια ένδειξη οτι ξέρει πιο σημείο πονάει και πιο όχι και δεν βγάζει μητρικές με σκοπό τον εντυποσιασμό.

----------


## Xarry

Gigabyte στο 80% των pc που δινω. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει επιστεψει καμια.

----------


## ironman

Επειδή θα πάρω νέο pc αυτές τις μέρες ψάχνω για μητρική...Και επειδή ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει κάποιο σοβαρό τεστ για το socket s1366 δεν ξέρω τι να επιλέξω...δύο απο τα πιθανά είναι http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...721&catalog=20
το (μοναδικό της gigabyte που έχει το πλαίσιο) και αυτό http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?p...721&catalog=20

----------


## Xarry

Εξισου εξαιρετικες επιλογες και οι δυο. Ισως η συγκεκριμενη asus να ειναι λιγο καλυτερη στα σημεια.

----------


## weather1967

MSI K9N Ultra χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 2 χρονια την εχω,πολυ ευχαριστημενος

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?f...=1&prod_no=253

----------


## kasmix

παιδια μου καλα παιδια μου ςραια ολεσ αυτεσ που λετε ειναι καλεσ δε λες οχι 
αλλα αν προσεξετε επανω σε ολεσ τισ μητρικεσ η αιτερεια που τισ κατασκευζει λεγεται foxconn γιατι λοιπον τρεχετε σε δευτεραντζεσ ενω μορειτε να παρετε μια τησ κατασκευαστριασ εταιριας ε; μου λετε;;;;;;
πχ τιν blackops
χεχεχε πολυ καλη και τα 300 ευρωπουλα που την πηρα τα αξηζει πραγματικα

----------


## Raptor13

Χρησιμοποιώ ASUS γιατί νομίζω η ποιότητα της είναι αρκετά καλή και οι τιμές των μητρικών της δεν ειναί υπερβολικές

----------


## The Professor

Εμενα στης μυτρικης μου στον βορα κaι στον νοτο γραφει VIA τσιπακια......

----------


## pointer

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ASUS.Θα προτιμούσα ABIT αλλά κλείνει...από την άλλη η GIGABYTE προσφέρει άψογα πράγματα,όπως την φοβερή τεχνολογία dual bios!!! αλλά έχω ακούσει για σκασμένους πυκνωτές και φοβάμαι λίγο.Η ΑSUS πιστεύω πως είναι λίγο ακριβή και χωρίς drivers αλλά έχει κάτι μοντέλα κόλαση!!!

----------


## GEWKWN

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ASUS.Θα προτιμούσα ABIT αλλά κλείνει...από την άλλη η GIGABYTE προσφέρει άψογα πράγματα,όπως την φοβερή τεχνολογία dual bios!!! αλλά έχω ακούσει για σκασμένους πυκνωτές και φοβάμαι λίγο.Η ΑSUS πιστεύω πως είναι λίγο ακριβή και χωρίς drivers αλλά έχει κάτι μοντέλα κόλαση!!!



Οταν λες χωρις drivers ,εννοεις οτι στιριζεται στους drivers που βαζουν τα windows  απο μονα τους ;
Οχι ,γιατι ισχυει κατι τετοιο δεν την τιμα η πολιτικη της.

----------


## MadAss

Εγω εχω παρει μια Foxconn και λειτουργει μια χαρα
ειναι μια motherboard πολυ καλη με πολλες δυνατοτητες ανταξια και της Asus Gigabyte MSI και αλλων που θεωρουνται κορυφαιες.... 
και την πήρα σχετικά φθηνα (γυρω στα 150 ευρο δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως)

----------


## jak1981

καλησπερα ,
asus 
gigabyte 
νομιζο η κορυφη των μητρικων λογω της πληθωρας των μοντελων αναλογα με την καθε αναγκη.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Βλέπω κανείς δεν αναφέρει την Asrock μια εταιρεία νέα στο είδος που είναι ισάξια με Asus (και σε ρυθμίσεις O.C. μοιάζει πολύ το bios τους) στο χώρο και με μικρό κόστος μητρικών καρτών εγώ παίζω μπάλα με αυτή: http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528429
επίσης να πώ οτι σημαντικό ρόλο για την επιλογή παίζει να έχει πυκνωτές solid state για μεγαλύτερη αντοχή

----------


## Xarry

Την asrock μπορεις να την αναφερεις μονο και μονο ως την πιο προβληματικη μαρκα στον χωρο του hardware. Με οσους κομπιουτερακηδες και αν εχω κανει κουβεντα μονο αρνητικα σχολια ειπεπραξα. Εδω ταιριαζει το οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αν και είναι λίγο άκυρη η ερώτηση μου όμως επειδή έχουμε πολλούς κομπιουτεράδες, μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει μητρική SOCKET 1156 μέχρι 120 E για να συνεργαστεί με τον intel core i7-860 2.8 ghz; Δεκτό το O.C. και 1ΧPCI express για την γραφικών επίσης με το ισχυρό P55 που είδα οτι είναι κορυφή αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## Xarry

Θα σου προτεινα κατι σε asus και gigabyte.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Θα σου προτεινα κατι σε asus και gigabyte.



Xarry επειδή φαίνεται να κατέχεις το άθλημα, η asus στο bios έχει τα πιο μικρότερα steps σε voltage, memory για προσεγμένο overclock όπως πολλοί μου λένε;

----------


## Xarry

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με OC αλλα πιστευω οτι αναλογα τη μητρικη θα παιζουν και αυτα που λες. Δηλαδη μια των 60ευρω μην περιμενεις να κανει τρελα πραματα. Αν ανεβεις σε τιμη και συνεπως σε δυνατοτητες και οι 2 μαρκες προσφερουν παρα πολλες δυνατοτητες για OC.

----------


## badsak

> Την asrock μπορεις να την αναφερεις μονο και μονο ως την πιο προβληματικη μαρκα στον χωρο του hardware. Με οσους κομπιουτερακηδες και αν εχω κανει κουβεντα μονο αρνητικα σχολια ειπεπραξα. Εδω ταιριαζει το οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.



Δεν συμφωνω καθολου με αυτο.
Ειχα προχθες συζητηση συγκεκριμενα με φιλο που εχει καταστημα με υπολογιστες και μου ελεγε πως εχει εντυπωσιαστει απο την ASROCK γιατι εχει δωσει παρα πολλες μητρικες και δεν του χαλασε ουτε μια.
Η ASROCK  εινα θυγατρικη τις ASUS (που συντομα σταματαει την παραγωγη motherboard) και θα τις βγαζει μονο με την φιρμα τις ASROCK.

----------


## klik

> ...Η ASROCK  εινα θυγατρικη τις ASUS (που συντομα σταματαει την παραγωγη motherboard) και θα τις βγαζει μονο με την φιρμα τις ASROCK.



αυτό είναι ιστορία που πούλαγε ο αντιπροσωπος της asrock απο το ξεκινημα της για να την προωθησει.


Οι asrock είναι αρκετά σταθερές (απο θέμα βλαβων), αλλά δεν έχουν τις λεπτομερεις επιλογές overclocking της asus, ούτε τα περιφερειακά που έχουν οι ακριβές μητρικές πάνω τους. Γι'αυτό καιο έχει φτηνότερη τιμή.

----------


## KOKAR

κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να δοκιμάσω καμιά τους...

----------


## chip

Η Asrock ανήκει στην Asus και δημιουργήθηκε για να βγάζει φθηνές μητρικές (όταν η Asus ήταν πολύ ακριβή). 
Τώρα που η asus βγάζει και φθηνές μητρικές πιστεύω οτι ο μόνος λόγος για να αγοράσεις asrock είναι γις τις περιπτώσεις service όπου για παράδειγμα η asrock βγάζει μητρικές για socket 478 για AMD 939 για socket 775 με ddr μνήμη και AGP και PCI-express για παλαιούς επεξεργαστές κλπ..
Έχω δει πάρα παρα πολλές μητρικές Asrock με φουσκομένους πυκνωτές (αντίθετα με  τη δική μου). Ο λόγος πιστεύω οτι είναι οτι οταν φτιάχνεις ένα PC πρέπει να είναι ισοροπημένο. Αν βάλεις ακριβό επεξεργαστή βάλε και ακριβή μνήμη. Παλαιότερα έβαζαν Prescot στα 3.2 GHz (που είχε πολύ μεγάλη κατανάλωση) σε φθηνές asrock με αποτέλεσμα να καταστρέφονται οι πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικου της asrock.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Και εγώ καλά πράγματα μπορώ να πώ απο την Αsrock αφού άλλαξα δύο μέχρι τώρα απο το '06 μέχρι το '10 και απο το γενάρη του '10 μέχρι σήμερα αυτή που έδειξα  - και της εβγαλα τα μάτια της τελευταίας με ενα light Ο.C. στον pentium D 940 - presler 3,2 Ghz B1 που έκανα τον έφτασα 4,032 Ghz (+φώτο). όχι πυκνωτές δεν έσκασε καμία ουτε στην παλιά ποσο μάλλον στην καινούρια που είναι solid state...

_*ΥΓ επειδή τώρα πάλι αλλάζω config θα βάλλω τον Intel Cοre i7-860 (s1156, 2.8GHz, Cache 8MB, Box) δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να βάλω πάλι Asrock_

----------


## badsak

Πιστευω πως ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα.
Δουλευα σε μια αλυσιδα ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ καφε και ειχαμε στησει οσο καιρο ημουν εκει περιπου 300-350 υπολογιστες. Ξεκινησαμε με καποια μητρικη τις MSI.
Και μπορω να πω οσο καιρο τις δουλεψαμε ειχαμε ελαχιστα προβληματα και οι περισσοτερες απο εκεινες τις μητρικες δουλευουν μεχρι και σημερα (οχι σε ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ καφε).
Μετα λογο του οτι καταργηθηκε το μοντελο που δουλευαμε πηραμε GIGABYTE
 Και σας πληροφορω οτι ουτε μια απο εκεινες τις μητρικες δεν δουλευει ακομα (ολλες βγηκαν OFF).
Οι σερβερ που χρησιμοποιουσαμε απο την αρχη ηταν με ΜΟΒΟ τις ASROCK και δουλευουν ολοι ακομα και σημερα........
Μετεπειτα ξαναπηγαμε σε MSI αλλα τα πραγματα οσο αφορα την αντοχη αλλαξαν και το 80% μεσα στο διαστημα τις εγγυησης χαλασε!! :Crying: 
λιγο πριν αποχωρησω βαλαμε ASROCK και στους υπολογιστες των παιχνιδιων και οταν ρωτησα τα παιδια που δουλευαμε μαζι μου ειπαν οτι βγηκαν σκυλια!!
Υπ οψιν οτι οι παραπανω υπολογιστες δοπυλευαν σχεδον σε 24ωρη βαση.
και για να μην βγει κανεις και με πει κολλημενο η τελευταια μητρικη που αγορασα ειναι τις ASUS 
η παρακατω http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?...US-P5P43TD-PRO

----------


## MadAss

> κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να δοκιμάσω καμιά τους...



το ξερω οτι ειναι παλιο το θεμα, αλλα δεν μπορω να μην σχολιασω αυτες τις μητρικες!!!
σε τι χρησιμευει η λυχνια?
μηπως να κανουμε καμια τετοια κατασκευη εδω μεσα?  :Lol:

----------


## navar

μιας και το πιάσατε το θέμα , να πώ και εγώ την ταπεινή μου άποψη απο την πείρα που έχω !
μετά την MSI το χάος !

μια παρτίδα θυμάμαι msi k9-neo-f v2 και v3 έχουν περάσει απο τα χέρια μου κοντά στα 200 κομμάτια !
ταχύτατες για την εποχή τους , απο τις πιό γρήγορες , και με αστοχία 2-3%
ικανοποιητικότητα !

απο gigabyte έχω καεί , αν και σέρνονται κιόλας οι άτιμες !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω προτιμω μονο asus εχω 7 υπολογιστες ολες εχουν asus μητρικες γιατι για μενα εχουν την υψηλότερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης λογο υλικων 
αλλα και τεχνικη υποστηρηξη firmware update ακομα και μετα απο 5 χρονια και ποτε δεν μου χαλασε ποτε καμια 

και μετα ακολουθει η gigabyte και τριτη η msi αυτο βεβαια φαινεται και απο τις πωλησεις αλλα και την προτίμηση του κοσμου
και ιδιως οταν ρωτησα επαγγελματιες ολοι μου ειπαν asus

----------


## jim.ni

εγώ (αν και φοράω msi τώρα) είμαι υπέρ των gigabyte τις οποίες εχω δουλέψει επαγγελματικά παρα πολλές και ήταν τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια οτι καλύτερο. Ακολουθεί για εμένα σε απόσταση αναπνοής η asus και λεω απόσταση αναπνοής γιατι απο οσο γνωρίζω οι 2 εταιρίες συνεργάζονται (έστω και ανεπίσημα πλέων), αλλα σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογώ την τόση καλή φήμη που έχουν στα νεανικά κοινά οι asus.  Και για όσους πιστεύουν στο "οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις"  μια μητρική με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά πχ AMD890FX έχουμε :
gigabyte: 230E
asus: 200E
msi: 180E
asrock: 150Ε
biostar: 140E

οι τιμές που έβαλα είναι στο περίπου γιατί δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τιμές και μοντέλα και μαγαζιά, απο μια έρευνα που ειχα κάνει πριν 2-3 μήνες και τις έβαλα για χάρη παραδείγματος σε αυτούς που πιστεύουν στο "οτι πληρώνεις παίρνεις". Εγω δεν το πιστεύω και τόσο πολύ αυτο γιατι τα τελευταία χρόνια με τους κινεζους εχω γίνει κολλητός.  :Biggrin: 
Επίσης ίσως να μην γνωρίζεται οτι ενας ακόμα λόγος που οι μουσικοί επιλέγουν gigabyte αντι για ASUS ειναι οτι φοράει FIREWIRE της *T.I * το οποίο συνεργάζεται άψογα με όλες τις επαγγελματικές κάρτες ήχου firewire σε αντίθεση με το VIA που έχουν οι ASUS  :Wink:

----------


## navar

> σε αντίθεση με το VIA που έχουν οι ASUS



μακριά απο VIA ότι και αν είναι αυτό , όπου και αν είναι αυτό !!!

η χαρά της μπλέ οθόνης χοχοχοχοοχοχ

----------


## jim.ni

κοίτα τι λέει στην τελευταία σειρά στα χαρακτηριστικά  Κωνσταντίνε η αγαπημένη σου (υποθέτω) msi 

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.523239

 :Embarassed:  sorry

----------


## doshy

*πρόσφατα είχα μια gigabyte..*
*τώρα έχω πάρει την X58M τhς MSI..*
*καλά μιλάμε δεν υπάρχει..*
*φυσάει*
*αν και έδωσα τα μαλλιοκέφαλα μου, άξιζε τελικά*


http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.523380

----------


## navar

> κοίτα τι λέει στην τελευταία σειρά στα χαρακτηριστικά  Κωνσταντίνε η αγαπημένη σου (υποθέτω) msi 
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.523239
> 
>  sorry



χαχχαχαχαχαχαχα ε εντάξει και ποιός σου είπε οτι εγώ θα την έπαιρνα αυτήν ? χοχοχοχοχοχο
δεν αγιάζω την ΜΣΙ ούτε λέω οτι είναι η καλύτερη όλων !
απλά προς το παρών τα καλύτερα value for money τα έχω βρεί εκεί , ειδικά στις εποχές nforce4 ++





> *πρόσφατα είχα μια gigabyte..*
> *τώρα έχω πάρει την X58M τhς MSI..*
> *καλά μιλάμε δεν υπάρχει..*
> *φυσάει*
> *αν και έδωσα τα μαλλιοκέφαλα μου, άξιζε τελικά*
> 
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.523380



αλλαξες μόνο μητρική και είδες διαφορά η ολόκληρο το πιτσί ?

----------


## jim.ni

> χαχχαχαχαχαχαχα ε εντάξει και ποιός σου είπε οτι εγώ θα την έπαιρνα αυτήν ? χοχοχοχοχοχο
> δεν αγιάζω την ΜΣΙ ούτε λέω οτι είναι η καλύτερη όλων !
> απλά προς το παρών τα καλύτερα value for money τα έχω βρεί εκεί , ειδικά στις εποχές nforce4 ++



σωστά μιλάς  :Thumbup1:  σου είπα και εγώ τώρα msi έχω, έκατσε η φάση  και την πηρα και απο τις παραπάνω που ανέφερα θα επερνα άνετα την ASrock λόγο value for money

----------


## doshy

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *doshy* 
*πρόσφατα είχα μια gigabyte..*
*τώρα έχω πάρει την X58M τhς MSI..*
*καλά μιλάμε δεν υπάρχει..*
*φυσάει*
*αν και έδωσα τα μαλλιοκέφαλα μου, άξιζε τελικά*


http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.523380



αλλαξες μόνο μητρική και είδες διαφορά η ολόκληρο το πιτσί ?

μόνο μητρική
διαφορα ειχε αρκετα καλητερη απο την προηγουμενη που ειχα

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μετά απο δέκα χρόνια ήσυχης ζωής με κάμποσες ASUS (200€) , στο τελευταίο τετραπυρινο έβαλα Gigabyte, και τραβάω ακόμα τα μαλλιά μου.  
Ταχτικές αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες εκκίνησης χωρίς λόγο. 

Μήνες ολόκληρους, διάλογοι και δοκιμές με τεχνικούς και χρήστες ανά το κόσμο, δεν έδωσαν λύση. 
Η εταιρεία τραβούσε την ουρά της από έξω, ενώ και άλλοι χρήστες είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Και δεν έφτανε ότι έγιναν ρεζίλη, σταμάτησαν και τις διορθώσεις BIOS. 

Η φουκαριάρα η ASUS έβγαζε αναβαθμίσεις ακόμα και για οχτώ χρόνια από την παύση πώλησης του μοντέλου. 

Τι να το κάνω, που το Gibabyte είναι θηρίο στο οβερκλοκ, πάει τον τετραπυρινο 2.4G στα 3.4G ... ? 
Αμα ξεκινάει σωστά όποτε του κάνει κέφι !! 

Μη μπει κανένας στο κόπο για συμβουλές, δεν τις χρειάζομαι.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxEpJQ1uCNU

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εγω φίλε ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ πηρα μια φορα Gigabyte και ειχα τα ιδια προβληματα με σενα και ευτυχως το πουλησα το pc αμεσως 
εχω ASUS με το τσουβαλι (10) και δεν εχει χαλασει η να κολλησει καμια
λυπαμε να τις πεταξω σκεψου εχω ακομα μητρικη ASUS απο PIII και δουλευει ακομα απιστευτο
η Gigabyte εχει πολυ μαπα bios σκεψου οτι στα sata εχει master kai slave πολυ κουφο 
τα κολληματα ειναι συνηθως απο την μνημη μια δοκιμη ειναι να αλλαξεις την ταχυτητα της μνημης απο το  bios
η δοκιμασε τις μνημες να τις δουλεψεις single kai οχι dual διαφορετικο χρωμα στην τοποθετηση στην μητρικη
η δοκιμασε να βαλεις σε αλλο sata τον σκληρο δισκο και απενεργοποιησε τα sata τα οποια δεν δουλευεις απο το bios (disable)
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Manthosvf

asus ειναι στην κορυφη και με 150% overclock

----------


## wizard_xrc

Μετά από μια καμμένη Albatron, μετά πάω μόνο Asus, μόνο και μόνο για το πλούσιο software που σου έρχεται πακέτο. Η πρώτη μου βέβαια ήταν msi, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε, λειτουργεί ακόμα, σκυλί μαύρο η ρουφιάνα...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Οι Gigabyte έχουν μια πατατιά στο BIOS δίνουν άλλη τάση εκκίνησης στον επεξεργαστή, και άλλη τάση εφόσον ποστάρει και μετά.
Στο ξεκίνημα το BIOS δεν στέλνει τα σωστά  βολτ και γίνετε μύλος. 
Μείωσα κατά πολύ τις αποτυχημένες εκκινήσεις ανεβάζοντας κατά πολύ την τάση εκκίνησης.
Αυτά είναι απαράδεκτα πράγματα, ιδιαίτερα αμα μιλάμε για την συμβατότητα που θα έπρεπε να κρατάει η Gigabyte με τους επεξεργαστές της INTEL. 

Μαύρο στο Μαυρογυαλούρο !!

----------


## electron

Από την δημοσκόπηση να προσθέσω και την ASROCK που απουσιάζει, η οποία αν και αρχικά είχε χαρακτηριστεί με αρνητικά σχόλια από κάποιους, μπορώ να πω ότι πλέον έχει αποδειχτεί πολύ καλή και αξιόπιστη. Προσωπικά έχω φτιάξει σύστημα με ένα μοντέλο της πριν από 3 χρόνια, (4core dual), το οποίο ήταν το μοναδικό που σου έδινε την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μνήμες DDR και DDR2, καθώς και δίαυλο AGP όπως και PCIE, κάτι που την συγκεκριμένη εποχή με είχε βολέψει γιατί είχα κάποια παρελκόμενα από παλιότερο υπολογιστή.
Μέχρι και σήμερα το μηχάνημα δουλεύει μια χαρά χωρίς απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Nickolaos

Λοιπόν,σαν Overclocker και γενικά σαν λάτρης των δυνατών μηχανιμάτων,έχω να πώ ότι σαν την ASUS δεν υπάρχει τίποτε.Ιδιαίτερα η σειρά R.O.G. Τωρα όσο αφορά την Asrock,μέχρι το 2009 ήταν θυγατρική της ASUS,και απλά κάλυπτε κάποια κενά της στην αγορά.Πλέον είναι η τρείτη σε πωλήσεις μετά την ASUS και την Gigabyte και πραγματικά προσφέρει πάρα πολύ καλές λύσεις για όλα τα ενδιαφέροντα.Ιδιαίτερα στο νεό chipset x79 θα δείτε σε λίγους μήνες ότι θα κάνει καλό ντεμπούτο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Η άποψη μου περί  ASROCK είναι ότι δεν έχει συνεχόμενα επιτυχημένα μοντέλα.
Κάποια μοντέλα θα βγουν με έναν καλό δείκτη αξιοπιστίας και κάποια όχι. 
Η έκφραση " θέμα τύχης !! "  είναι συνυφασμένη με την λέξη ASROCK.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Η άποψη μου περί ASROCK είναι ότι δεν έχει συνεχόμενα επιτυχημένα μοντέλα.
> Κάποια μοντέλα θα βγουν με έναν καλό δείκτη αξιοπιστίας και κάποια όχι. 
> Η έκφραση " θέμα τύχης !! " είναι συνυφασμένη με την λέξη ASROCK.



A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## tomhel

Βασικα albatron-qdi εχουν πεθανει προ πολλου...
Απο τις αλλες μπορω να πω πως εχω ( μεχρι ωρας ) βαλει σε pc ( φιλων και συναδελφων ) καμοια 20αρια asus , αλλες τοσες asrock ενω πολυ λιγοτερες gigabyte και msi...
Σε ολες εχω βρει πολλα ελατωματα , δεν μπορω να πω πως ειμαι ευχαριστιμενος απολυτα , απο καμια...
Φυσικα αυτο εχει να κανει πιο πολυ με το chipset που φοραει η καθε μια , παρα με την υλοποιηση ενω κραταω μια επιφυλαξη για τις υλοποιησεις της asus ( μετα απο 1-2 χρονια λειτουργειας μου εχει εμφανιστει falseboot σε αρκετες μητρικες της )..
Για απλα στατιστικο δειγμα θα πω , οτι μου εχει τυχει να δω 3-4 καμμενες asus και μονο 1 asrock  ( ενω gigabyte , msi οχι ακομα )
Απλα θα διαλεξω asrock ( για φθηνα συστηματα )  ενω για κατι πιο καλο και ακριβοτερο τα καλα μοντελα της gigabyte-msi

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Οι λέξεις φτηνά-ακριβά για ονόματα όπως ASUS MSI GIGABYTE, έχουν να κάνουν αποκλειστικά με τον έχτρα εξοπλισμό και όχι με την ποιότητα κατασκευής. 
Από εκεί και πέρα άμα στο φτηνό μηχάνημα βάζεις και ένα σαρδελοκούτι για περίβλημα , και όλα τηγανίζονται λόγο έλλειψης ανεμιστήρων, και σωστού αερισμού.  
Τι να σου κάνουν και οι μάρκες των μητρικών ? 

Τελικά έσπασε ο διάολος το πόδι του, και καθαρίζονταν το την βάση του επεξεργαστή από την δικιά μου μητρική με το νέο πινελάκι με ίνες Fiberglass,  με το που άρχισαν να γυαλίζουν οι επαφές ... βρήκα στραβωμένο πινάκι στην βάση της μητρικής ( που αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένη από το Eshop) . 

Με πολύ διαδικασία κατάφερα να το φέρω στην θέση του, και το μηχάνημα ηρέμησε.  
Τελικά το πινελάκι έκανε διπλή δουλειά !! 
Και καθάρισε τη βάση, και ανέδειξε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Λοιπόν, εγώ έχω 6 υπολογιστές σπίτι μου από διάφορες εποχές. 
Εχω μητρική QDI με Celeron 600ρη, 11 χρόνια πριν το μηχανάκι.Πάρα πολύ καλή μητρική.Το χρησιμοποιούσα μέχρι που το πισί έφαγε τούμπα και σακατεύτηκε η θύρα γραφικών(AGP,γαρ). Πήγε και ο σκληρός. Τώρα τον έχω και κάθεται.(Παρεπιπτόντως, αν κάπιοις γνωρίζει για το πως θα την ξεκολλήσω χωρίς σημαντική ζημιά, καλό είναι να μου πει.Θα το βάλω ξέχωρα.)
Το δεύερο πισί έχει μητρική ABIT AN-7 (Περιζήτητη για τους gamers).Δεν μου παρουσίασε ποτέ πρόβλημα, δώρο ενός φίλου.Μόνο που δεν έχω το λογισμικό της, εκτός από τους drivers για τα onboard. Επίσης, ο επεξεργαστής ακούγεται σαν κόρνα πλοίου :Biggrin: (το ανεμιστηράκι,δηλαδή). 
Τέλος έχω και μητρική της INFINITY στο νεότερο πισί (Core 2 Duo 6400).Και αυτή δε μου κόλλησε ποτέ
Γενικά, με κανέναν υπολογιστή δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα, εκτος από έναν που έχω με socket 7(φυσικά δεν τον δουλεύω,αλλά μου έβγαλε το λάδι μέχρι να τον καταφέρω και στο τέλος έκαψα και τον επεξεργαστή, αλλά ευτυχώς που βρήκα άλλο.Μητρική δε ξέρω τι είναι, μάλλον Elpina).
Αυτοί είναι οι 2 πρώτοι που έχω και τόσο ο αρχικός όσο και ο προβληματικός έχουν μητρικές AT. Δε με πειράζει καθόλου.
Επίσης, όλοι τους τρέχουν 98ρια, εκτός από τους πιο νέους (8 και 5 χρονών αντίστιοχα) που έχουν XP . Και όταν μπορέσω, θα τους κάνω multiboot 
(από 3.0 για τους παλαιότερος μέχρι τα 7 για τους πιο νέους) :Wink:

----------


## turist

Οι Gigabyte πάντως είναι ποιο προβληματικές μητρικές, το 80% των βλαβών τις έχω συναντήσει σε αυτές.

----------

